# Costa Rican CONage!



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Our breeding pair of wild Costa Rica cons (Amatitlania siquia) from Rio Cabuyo.














































Fry!









Their tank (40gal)


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Nice, very nice! Great tank too, love the shot above the fry....

:thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow there huge


----------

